# Snake Bite (copperhead)



## Jaw Jacker

My fishing buddy from Lake Martin just sent me these pictures. He's grandson got hit at a Copperhead this past Friday. So watch out for your fingers & toes.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

























Don't know anymore details, but I hope he gets better.


----------



## maxfold

Sending prayers and hope maxfold


----------



## FrankwT

Poor kid, hope he gets better soon! and they wonder why I kill all poisonous snakes!


----------



## 706Z

Contrarey to popular belief people have died from a copperhead bite.The pain and cost incurred due to any of the 5 poisious snakes in our area is unreal.5-diamond back,pymgy rattler,cottonmouth,copperhead,coral snake.I hope they are better soon,WATCH YOUR STEP!!!


----------



## TheCarver

Looks for the condition of the hand in the pics, Someone with him reacted an took control of it fast, Which looks to have saved the young man from alot more damage than there could have been. So tell the one who was thinking fast on this one. They done a great job getting things in control. Ive seen some wait, an the results didnt look as good. Prayers will be comming from Carver an family. That young fella will have a story to tell for years to come... God Bless


----------



## Lloyd

omg, thats crazy hope he gets better


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury

Boy that looks painful!!! I wish him the best.


----------



## beeritself

That looks crazy painful. Hoping the best for him.


----------



## bwartman

Always hate to see a child having to deal with something that is so painful.


----------



## EODangler

Dang. Hope he recovers quickly. It would be great to find out how he's doing in a couple days. 

Take care little man!!


----------



## "Sick Days"

Wow. Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

I will be praying for the little fella


----------



## rq

Prayers sent for the little guy


----------



## Jason

Copperheads are very aggressive....I hope he doesn't loose a finger nut the way it progressed looks like a possibility. Sorry fer the youngin! My little un walked by a copperhead on my porch but my lab (Gator) found it!!! Probably saved Logan from getting hit. Gator had a day at the vet and was ok...his head swelled up like a pumpkin though!


----------



## redfishguy83

Best wishes hope he gets better soon! Them copperheads are bad dudes we had alot of them back home in N. Texas.


----------



## Bloodhound

Praying for him and hope the damage is minimal on his finger.


----------



## scootman

Jaw Jacker: Will you please keep us updated on the boy's status? I am about to say my prayers for him now and future updates would be greatly appreciated.

Scoots


----------



## Jaw Jacker

scootman said:


> Jaw Jacker: Will you please keep us updated on the boy's status? I am about to say my prayers for him now and future updates would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Scoots



I sure will. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobinbusan

Hoping he HEAL FAST, Been younger sure should heal faster then us old dogs, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ctgalloway21

is that his finger that is swollen up and looks liek something is wrapped around it?


----------



## TURTLE

ctgalloway21 said:


> is that his finger that is swollen up and looks liek something is wrapped around it?


*I was about to ask the same question. Is it his finger swollen up or a leach, bandadge? Hope he's better.*


----------



## Paymaster

My Prayers are added for the child!


----------



## Jaw Jacker

TURTLE said:


> *I was about to ask the same question. Is it his finger swollen up or a leach, bandadge? Hope he's better.*


I don't really know. I was thinking it was his finger.


----------



## Jaw Jacker

ctgalloway21 said:


> is that his finger that is swollen up and looks liek something is wrapped around it?


I found out...that it is a blister from the bite. He is back at home now and is doing good. :thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT

Thanks for the Update, hope he is better real soon.


----------



## Outside9

I grew up on a farm in Alabama and around every creepy crawly that comes with the life. However, until I lived in Mississippi a few years around Copper Heads I never really worried about snakes. We had them there and they are not like normal snakes, don't go out of their way for you, stand their ground and will come right to you.

Do we have them hear in North Florida? I have not seen one.


----------



## scootman

Jaw Jacker said:


> I found out...that it is a blister from the bite. He is back at home now and is doing good. :thumbup:


Hallelujah!!!!

I've been worried for this boy all day....

Scoots


----------



## duckhunter

Wait a minute. We killed one on the back porch of our house on our farm. It is the only one I have seen here. Killed 5 moccsans in one week by my fish pond. Needless to say we don't walk barefooted anymore.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

scootman said:


> Hallelujah!!!!
> 
> I've been worried for this boy all day....
> 
> Scoots


amen to that:thumbup:


----------



## T140

Prayers added for the little feller.


----------



## dabutcher

How is boy's finger? I hope there won't be any permanent damage.


----------

